# Roll Marks on P-226 Slide



## 2851delta (Apr 21, 2013)

Greeting from a new member. I purchased one of my Sigs, the 226, in November 1986. After owning it for 27 years now I was looking at the left side of the slide and noticed the following: SIG SAUER SIGARMS INC. and Lyons Corner, Va. My other Sig P-226 has "Tysons" Corner, Va. WTF! Has anyone ever observed this on a Sig? I am the original owner and have carried this Sig as my on-duty gun for years prior to retirement in 2000. 

Be happy to hear from anyone regarding this. And yes I do have photos. Can post..as soon as I learn how on this forum.

Thanks,
2851Delta


----------

